# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Ai là người sắm underwear cho các anh?

## shopdochoihanoi

Phần đông nam giới không tự mình mua sắm quần lót nam mà "phó" nhiệm vụ mua sắm cho mẹ, rồi đến người tình, và sau này là vợ. Theo như lời giảng giải của Janet Spence, giám đốc marketing của Calvin Klien Underwear tại Bắc Mỹ, "Tâm lý đàn ông luôn thuận theo sự tuyển lựa của người phụ nữ của họ, đặc biệt là mẹ. Chính sự thực này dẫn đến việc họ không để ý đến tình trạng hay tuổi thọ underwear cho đến khi người nữ giới của họ bỗng nhớ đến và tự động làm công việc "đổi mới".

 "Với sự xuất hiện viện dẫn rộng rãi của các mẫu quảng cáo quan lot nam trong suot từ Emporio Armani cho đến Dolce & Gabbana, hay quen thuộc hơn là Calvin Klein, đàn ông hiện tại được khuyến khích quan hoài nhiều hơn nữa đến nội y và xem đó như một nhu cầu thời trang thường nhật". giả dụ nhiều năm trước, không ai muốn để lộ ra underwear của mình, ngày giờ đây, underwear nam cũng có trào lưu riêng theo sát với thiên hướng thời trang chung, ví dụ như những chiếc quần jeans cạp trễ tạo điều kiện cho các chàng trai "chưng diện" lưng quần underwear với dòng chữ ghi rành rọt thương hiệu thời trang của chiếc quần con.

 do vậy, việc tự tay chọn lựa kiểu underwear thích hợp trở thành cấp thiết và đã đến lúc "cất lại những chiếc underwear mẹ mua dưới đáy tủ đồ", Janet Spence giảng giải thêm.

 Chất liệu quần lót nam boxer nên như thế nào?
 Thân thiện với sức khỏe và môi trường đang là những "keyword" trong các lới slogan hấp dẫn kích thích các quý ông tìm đến underwear nam với các chất liệu được phát triển từ thiên nhiên. Những chất liệu điển hình được dùng hiện gồm có: bamboo (tre), cotton tổng hợp kết hợp với các cải tiến mới tạo sự thoải mái khi vận động, kết hợp với chức năng phòng tránh các vấn đề về sức khỏe hay gặp phải khi sử dụng các kiểu underwear cũ kỹ.

----------

